# Michter's Bourbon



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone try Michter's? They just become available in this area. Three varieties are available: Bourbon, American Whiskey, and Straight Rye.

Their whiskey is expensive but looks to be good stuff.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

never had that one Jeff, but being a steady bourbon drinker, i'm going looking for it!! how expensive are you seeing it there?


----------

